# altima 98 water leak??



## daniellemaxwell (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok my water started leaking about 4 weeks ago. We found out it was my water pump so its been changed. Also-my radiator is relatively new, only a couple of months. We have also changed the radiator cap,thermostat,and upper radiator hose! Its still leaking water and i have no clue what else it could possibly be! The water leaking in about 7 miles so its coming out pretty fast. Im def. to my last nerve about this and any advice on what it could possibly be would be great.


----------



## daniellemaxwell (Mar 20, 2007)

come on anyone know anything that could be wrong??


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Well more info could be handy.

Is there a puddle on the ground under the car? is it blowing white/gray "smoke" out the tail pipe? rough idle? anything out of the ordinary? how much is leaking?


----------



## daniellemaxwell (Mar 20, 2007)

well its leaking all my water in about 7 miles. as for smoke, i havent noticed but im not sure. i know someone told me a blown head gasket is def. possible. yes there is a rough idle.


----------



## daniellemaxwell (Mar 20, 2007)

oh but theres no water in the oil. forgot to add that.


----------

